# Voshon Lenard or Stephon Jackson?



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

Who do you think Denver has a better chance of getting?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Hopefully, they sign neither. Rodney White is better than both.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

Stephon Jackson i think is a better fit....Veshon is def. more talented offensivley but when u think about it he is really a one deminsional player and Jackson cans play the 3 too which is plus but from what ive hear he wants a long term contract, which i wouldnt give him if i were a gm....hes only had one good yr and plus he played with duncan who can make u look 10 times better than u actually are....so if u guys can get him for a good price hes the better fit:yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

word is we are close to signing vo.

jackson sucks.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

you should sign voshon lenard...if you need scoring.

this guy can like... score on demand. and once he gets a couple baskets in, 

hes unstoppable.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Voshon isn't that great. Look at his field goal percentage. Also, all he does is shoot. He doesn't do anything else on the court. Have any of you seen Rodney White play? He's better than Voshon.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't doubt that White might become, or even is, a better all-around-player than Lenard. But in case of scorind and outside shooting I think the Nuggets need all possible help. So if Lenard is avaiable for a short term contract I'd like to see him in a Nuggets jersey next season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd say Jackson...Lenard is pretty much a one-dimensional player. That would make their depth chart look like this, IMO...

PG: Andre Miller...Earl Boykins...Junior Harrington
SG: Stephen Jackson...Jon Barry...Vincent Yarbrough...Jeff Trepagnier
SF: Carmelo Anthony...Rodney White...Ryan Bowen
PF: Nene...Nikoloz Tskitishvili
C: Marcus Camby...Chris Andersen

Eventually, Nene will move to C and Skita will start at PF. That is a nice lineup, and in 2 or 3 seasons...they could make some real noise in the West.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> you should sign voshon lenard...if you need scoring.
> 
> this guy can like... score on demand. and once he gets a couple baskets in,
> ...



Well, I wouldn't go that far about Lenard! 

He is a decent , if inconsistent shooter precisely because when someone stays on him, he can't get a shot off. He has a very SLOW release, which doesn't help him when he is covered like glue.

But if you want a back up - then he is fine. he is not a starter at all.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

No disrespect to anyone on this board but Stephen Jackson isn't a better fit at the 2 than White or Lenard... Anyone who watched him play in the finals would see that he doesn't have the handles nor the passin skills to succeed at the 2... His 3 ball is suspect too... White..Barry and perhaps Yarbrough(might be a stretch)...Trepag could handle the job without a doubt... Plus Jackson is lookin for a long term contract... How many of ya'll would like to see Jackson locked into a 6 year deal?... Jus my opinion... Peace


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i would go with voshon lenard becuase even tho he is older and probably a little bit worse he would demand a smaller contract in both length and money


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> No disrespect to anyone on this board but Stephen Jackson isn't a better fit at the 2 than White or Lenard... Anyone who watched him play in the finals would see that he doesn't have the handles nor the passin skills to succeed at the 2... His 3 ball is suspect too... White..Barry and perhaps Yarbrough(might be a stretch)...Trepag could handle the job without a doubt... Plus Jackson is lookin for a long term contract... How many of ya'll would like to see Jackson locked into a 6 year deal?... Jus my opinion... Peace


:yes:


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

i cant believe this thread is in disscussion.

both are free agents and both havent signed because of one reason. demand. no body will pay for these over rated spot shooting cancers.

vets min 1 mill.

i'd rather steve kerr than steven jackon the guy is absoloutley terrible.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*From the Denver Post - Lenard likely*

"Vandeweghe said the Nuggets soon should sign a shooting guard, and the front-runner is former Toronto free agent Voshon Lenard. He averaged 14.3 points last season, with 92 3-pointers. The 6-foot-4, 205-pounder averaged 11.8 points with the Nuggets from 2000-02. Denver's roster also includes several other shooting guards: Rodney White, Jon Barry, Jeff Trepagnier and Vincent Yarbrough."

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~1617667,00.html


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

Trade for Mo Pete from Toronto. His best position is SG (wasted in toronto as a SF). Is a good 3rd option, with strong defensive abilities and a solid citizen.

Plus you'd have the option of resigning him or letting him go after this year.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Rodney will silent the masses this year if given the chance.


----------

